# pigeon lenses



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

can any one tell me where can I get those lenses to see pigeon eye sign? meaning eye sign lenses.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Jedds Pigion Supply*



fancier11 said:


> can any one tell me where can I get those lenses to see pigeon eye sign? meaning eye sign lenses.


* Hi Fancier11, Jedds pigeon supply carrys the eyesign glass, go to their on line site. www.jedds.com Go to the equipment section click race/clocks/bands.There click eyesign glasses They are located in Southern California you could drive there if you live in Southern California,SCV does not tell me where you are in California.*GEORGE


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

oh scv is santa clarita valley nex to six flags.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2010)

thnx i'll definately check it out.


----------



## bucknsadie (Apr 10, 2010)

At you local juller. They us the same lences


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2010)

what r juller?


----------



## siva (Dec 21, 2010)

jeweller he mean.


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

They are called eye loupe, eye loupes, eye loupe magnifiers, eye loupe magnifier etc. Here is a link that sells them, but to me 60 or so bucks is just toooooooo much money, I would check out Ebay or just google it and see what you can find... I would look for a 15 or 20 x though..........
http://www.universaloptic.com/ll360___pigeons


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not a fan of eye sign, but you better get a dvd on it so you know what you are looking at. The right eye is the racing eye, and the left eye is the breeding eye. LMAO
Dave


----------

